# "we apologize for the inconvenience, but windows did not start successfully"...



## mizg (Apr 20, 2008)

*"we apologize for the inconvenience, but windows did not start successfully"...*

i just bought a new monitor ( hp w17e ) for my computer. i conncected all the wiring correctly and when i turned it on it gave me this error message


"we apologize for the inconvenience, but windows did not start successfully"...

No matter what option I choose (load in safe mode, last known good configuration, ect), the computer just loads the XP start screen, then restarts back to the 'inconvenience' screen . what can i do? PLEASE help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: "we apologize for the inconvenience, but windows did not start successfully"...*

try a system restore to an earlier date when all was ok
check pnp is enabled in the bios


----------

